# Driving Licence



## SANTAMAZ (May 9, 2013)

Hi I am new to the forum and also to the USA. Without realising before I left the UK in March I was issued a notice of prosecution for speeding. The letter was send out to me by my family. I have not yet been requested to send my licence back yet but they will do so. I will send back the admission form with a wet signature as requested since Luckily my sister is here and will take it back with her to post in the UK. 

I am certain they will ask me to send back my drivers licence (photo and paper) so I was wondering if anyone can advise me if I should send it back with my sister also so that when the request comes she can post it for me. (FEDEX was $60 for just the form!). She can then send it back to me once it has been endorsed.

My question is - Will this mean that I cannot drive over here (Florida) while my licence is in the UK? I have insurance over here on my husbands policy and the car we have is registered in both our names. Could I just carry a photocopy of it? I am worried that I will be grounded all the time I am waiting for the DVLA to process everything.

Other question is: Can I apply for an International Drivers Licence from here? My sister could take my completed signed application form with her also to send it once my endorsed licence has come back from Swansea? Hope this all makes sense. Thanks Marianne


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An "international driving license" is actually nothing but a standardized translation of your foreign license that is only valid if present with your foreign license. So, if you have to send your UK license in, you'll be driving in Florida without a valid license.

But the driving tests in the US are a doddle compared to what they put you through in the UK or the rest of Europe. You may want to consider just getting a Florida license and being done with it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SANTAMAZ (May 9, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> An "international driving license" is actually nothing but a standardized translation of your foreign license that is only valid if present with your foreign license. So, if you have to send your UK license in, you'll be driving in Florida without a valid license.
> 
> But the driving tests in the US are a doddle compared to what they put you through in the UK or the rest of Europe. You may want to consider just getting a Florida license and being done with it.
> Cheers,d
> Bev


Hi Bev, thanks for the quick response. I didn't think it was possible to get a Florida driver's licence without a Social Security Number and I cannot get a SSN just at the moment.

Does this also mean that when I send my licence to be endorsed for the speeding offence I will not be able to drive?
Thanks Marianne


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SANTAMAZ said:


> Hi Bev, thanks for the quick response. I didn't think it was possible to get a Florida driver's licence without a Social Security Number and I cannot get a SSN just at the moment.
> 
> Does this also mean that when I send my licence to be endorsed for the speeding offence I will not be able to drive?
> Thanks Marianne


What visa are you on?


----------



## SANTAMAZ (May 9, 2013)

ESTA at the moment. Bit complicated due to husband's alien registration (cuban exile)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SANTAMAZ said:


> ESTA at the moment. Bit complicated due to husband's alien registration (cuban exile)


As far as I know without I94 not even Florida will issue you a drivers license. You may want to check with DMV.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SANTAMAZ said:


> ESTA at the moment. Bit complicated due to husband's alien registration (cuban exile)


So you are just visiting? If so, and you have been here since March, aren't you returning to the UK soon?


----------



## lloydcalwin (Apr 10, 2013)

If you check back last month answers there was some good answers about getting your drivers license in Florida best of luck I am also sure if you explain to the Irish gov the will work with you


----------



## SANTAMAZ (May 9, 2013)

lloydcalwin said:


> If you check back last month answers there was some good answers about getting your drivers license in Florida best of luck I am also sure if you explain to the Irish gov the will work with you


I'm new to the forum and am not sure how to look back at last month's answers (duh!)
However, I have since been in touch with the UK Police Authority involved and they were really helpful. They are going to wait until I get back to the UK to sort it out. Feel very relieved. Cheers for all the responses.


----------

